# Further down the Rabbit Hole



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I’ve now printed two 10-22 receivers, and have 500 rounds on one and 200 on the other. I’m pretty well convinced that, as long as you take some care putting them together, 3D print in common PLA (the default corn-based 3D printing polymer) is perfectly suitable for that design.

The next logical step was an AR or a Glock. Since I most decidedly don’t Glock, the Modern Musket it was.

This design is a consortium effort called the Anderson Hellfire. Just sticking a CAD model of an AR into a “slicer” program to generate g-code for a 3D printer results in a receiver that peels itself apart in short order. This version is specifically designed around the strengths and limitations of layered polymer. The receiver-proper, receiver extension tower, and front takedown pin trunion (the three areas that take unique forces on an AR lower) are all printed on separate planes and bolt together with tensioning screws (also printed).

I got this printer dialed in to the point that the parts came off the plate and went together with only minor tweaking.









I put four mags/120 rounds through it, suppressed (so it was getting extra pressure and gunk into the receiver) and I can’t see a problem. I think I’m going to take it to 1,000 rounds, and then see where it needs attention. I don’t want to get in front of my headlights, but I can see this becoming a practical solution to the 80% vs. 0% lower problem that’s coming.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Is that an Ender 3 V2? I've just started playing with an Ender 3 Max and PLA+.
Might need to start looking for some files that are more interesting than the ones I've been using.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

StL.Ed said:


> Is that an Ender 3 V2? I've just started playing with an Ender 3 Max and PLA+.
> Might need to start looking for some files that are more interesting than the ones I've been using.


It is. I’ve done a few minor, but considered necessary, upgrades (all metal extruder, better Bowden tube, bed springs and wheels), I also just added the auto-leveler, and compiled a custom firmware for it.

Most of what I’ve used is PLA+ as well. I’ve been buying the eSun off Amazon. It comes well-reviewed, and isn’t really any more expensive than PLA- about $22-24/kg.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice! But the ATF monitors everything. They will probably be knocking on your door (with a battering ram).


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> Nice! But the ATF monitors everything. They will probably be knocking on your door (with a battering ram).


Why? They have my prints on file for the silencer, and they know where it lives. Homemaking receivers is perfectly legal (at least where I live).


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

How do you monitor 330 million Americans? You can intimidate and such, but you can't monitor that many ... attempting to do so swells the "bypass the speedbump" effort, where new methods and tools abound.

When portions of sales stop due to bans, this is where I'll be applying maker skills, and it's impressive to see GunMonkeyIntl has got it done already ... thanks!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looking good ,


I was thinking January of 2020 of drawing up plans for a all metal zero% grease gun style that could be made with tools you would commonly have in the garage , most people don't lack the skill to make something to a plan at least not around here the home of so many machine shops they lack the knowledge to understand all the forces at work and make it safe and understand where to make cuts and drill holes.

the 3d printer makes it even easier 

we played with some 3d printed 

plan to do more


----------

